
TIKKU – a micro-apartment building with a foot-print of one car parking place - prostoalex
https://www.casagrandelaboratory.com/portfolio/tikku/
======
Cyberdog
Be sure to read the text on that page.

> Tikku is a safe-house for neo-archaic biourbanism, a contemporary cave for a
> modern urban nomad.

> Tikku is self-sufficient.… Fresh water is carried in.… Modern man has to die
> a bit in order to be reborn.

hahaha wow thx but no thx

~~~
fhood
My favorite was "CLT is 5 times lighter that reinforced concrete."

...That is because it is wood. Please stop talking about thick plywood like it
is carbon fiber.

~~~
tinco
Whoever has been marketing CLT the past couple of years has done a really good
job, I'm absolutely fascinated by the stuff. Last week I spent 15 minutes
watching a CLT building be erected. It looked so simple I wonder if you even
need to be a proper architect to design a simple 3 story house.

~~~
zaarn
My uncle loves CLT, built three houses with it, living in one of them at the
moment. He's definitely not an architect (though he has some experience in
construction by now)

They are rather simple, in the last one it was literally a case of "get the
walls delivered, put in second floor and then a roof on top" and it was done.

Also very energy efficient houses.

~~~
syntaxing
Do you know any good sites that show the best practices for CLT and a good
vendor? I've been thinking about building a shed out of CLT to try it out
rather than a standard stud and plywood frame.

------
dibujante
Why? Square footage isn't a hard problem. It's just that the markets in a
handful of high-profile locations are utterly broken.

There is really no reason why everyone can't have 1000+ sq ft. 2000+ sq ft.
This is a crap response to a fake scarcity.

~~~
albertgoeswoof
It’s not the markets that are broken, it’s the transport links. I’d rather
have a 500 sq foot apartment and a 20 minute commute than a 2000 square foot
place with a 2 hour commute.

~~~
dibujante
It's a false dichotomy. You can have a 2000 square foot place and a 20 minute
commute. The markets really are being distorted.

San Francisco downtown real estate sells for $1000 per square foot. Shouldn't
that problem sell itself? It is incredibly lucrative to build housing in San
Francisco, yet it (somehow!) isn't happening to an adequate degree.

~~~
imtringued
If the problem could sell itself then it wouldn't be a problem in the first
place.

------
andrepd
How about some interior shots? Like, I saw the 10 or 20 photos of the thing
from different angles, can I get a peek in the part that actually matters for
someone to live in?

------
tomcam
Fun idea. By the way, the webpage weighs in at 19 MB

~~~
freestockoption
And server overloaded. Images are crawling in on gigabit! So I just see mostly
white when I scroll.

------
chroem-
What a strange world this is where living in a shanty for over half your
annual income is considered cool.

~~~
protomyth
I keep looking at these things to find one that is actually affordable and can
survive a winter. Every "tiny home" or "micro-?" is much more than a trailer.
Its really disappointing that with all the advancements there is really no
innovation in cheap housing.

~~~
dragontamer
I find it more insane that people are spending hundreds of thousands of
dollars on what amounts to be bad trailer homes.

Trailer parks exist for a reason. They're the size of shipping containers and
therefore are shipped and constructed very efficiently. They're standardized
and manufactured on a mass scale.

The cheap, affordable, practical house has been invented: its called a trailer
park. The question is simply how to market them.

[https://www.factorybuilthomesdirect.com/manufacturedhomesdef...](https://www.factorybuilthomesdirect.com/manufacturedhomesdefinition.asp)

[https://www.factorybuilthomesdirect.com/econo_gal.asp](https://www.factorybuilthomesdirect.com/econo_gal.asp)

If you have $20k you can buy a home. That's a fact.

~~~
DubiousPusher
It's funny how manufactured homes get a bad rap but the contemporary ones are
actually quite good.

~~~
dragontamer
There's clearly a marketing problem at hand here. Some of the larger Modular
Homes (built out of multiple "rooms") aren't bad.

The main issue is that the US Society as a whole uses cost-of-living as a
differentiator. Those who own $500,000 single family homes want to ensure that
everyone around them also is paying ~$500,000ish for their homes, because
money is a crude estimator for crime levels and educational opportunity.

If you live in an area filled with $20k trailer homes, the assumption is that
these areas are filled with criminals and drug lords.

With that said: cost-of-living is a differentiator in reality, because taxes
are ultimately collected from the area. Richer areas can afford better
schools, while poorer areas with lower land values won't have the same
infrastructure. And unfortunately, building "mixed income neighborhoods"
always causes a mess because of NIMBY.

The issue is one of societal expectations. Regardless, the question of "how to
build cheap, dignified, affordable housing" is well solved in America.
Trailer-park homes have power and running water.

The main issue IMO, is marketing and figuring out how to build "mixed income"
developments without without making rich people feel like they're living next
to poor people. As silly as it sounds, if this problem can be solved we'd
solve a lot of issues...

------
tdeck
Is this really an "apartment building"? It appears to have only one housing
unit. Generally, a building with one housing unit is called a "house". I know
this seems nitpicky, but tiny houses have been done to death. A tiny apartment
building (e.g. spite house) would be much more impressive (albeit likely much
less practical).

------
jelder
No showers? No thank you. I don't want to live in a city where nobody showers
before leaving their cave.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
There are plenty of places on earth where public baths are still the norm.
Beijing’s Hutongs, for example.

~~~
lovemenot
Tokyo and other cities in Japan still have plenty of sento too, though they
are mostly closed in the mornings.

[http://www.1010.or.jp/english/](http://www.1010.or.jp/english/)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
East Asians wash at night in general (we westerners are oddballs who shower in
the morning). When I was living in a dorm in Beijing, the shower would be open
in the evening every other day. That was 15 years ago, though.

------
Zarathust
What's wrong with webpage design? Having a web page about images you want to
show actually showing whole images isn't cool anymore?

------
dormento
"Tico" (sounds exactly like Tikku) is brazilian portuguese slang for "penis".
Makes for some fun reading...

"Tikku...can be erected" "Many Tikkus can grow side-by-side like mushrooms"
"Where ever a car can go, Tikku can grow."

etc.

------
s73ver_
Please, next time use a normal gallery style layout.

And, no pictures of the inside? That's probably the most interesting, and most
important part.

------
amatecha
Direct YouTube video link for people who don't want to scroll through the
somewhat-onerous website:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONUZRJqIJ5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONUZRJqIJ5g)
Seems to have all the same photos as well, shown slideshow-style. :)

------
Sir_Substance
>CLT is 5 times lighter that reinforced concrete. With normal streets Tikku
does not require any foundation, it will just simply stand on the street.

Stand, yes....until a strong breeze catches it.

------
hamitron
They use cross lamination for skateboards to limit flexibility and support
weight, but what is the benefit of it mounted vertically (presumably the
walls)?

~~~
tinco
To limit flexibility and support weight. Also it's cheaper than regular wood,
and can more easily be cut in any shape you like, and it keeps its shape
better than regular wood.

------
jacknews
"a foot-print of one car parking place"

Yet they've slapped it down right in the middle of a pedestrian area - kind of
defeats the message I think.

------
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
Why not use a shipping container?

